# Just bought this for the piggies



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Well as it turns out I now have 3 baby boars housed together 

The latest baby Maverick (or Lightening as he may come to be known as he's so damn quick!) was meant to be paired with my single adult Boar Basil but Basil didn't like him 

Luckily the new baby was the littermate of Ozzy and Casper so I have popped him in with them and they are all perfectly happy albeit early days as they are only 6 weeks old. To maximize their long term viability as a trio I have just bought this as it's the largest indoor cage I can find. I'm hoping that the additional space plus multiple bowls, water bottles etc will lessen the scope for arguements as they mature.

FERPLAST 140 INDOOR RABBIT CAGE HUTCH NEW on eBay (end time 19-May-10 12:48:13 BST)

So long as I have kids and animals I'll never be rich


----------

